# Herstellung von T-Shirt MotivenWas für ein Prog



## LegionHate (27. Januar 2008)

He Leute,

habe mich soweit noch nicht mit Bildbearbeitung auseinander gesetzt,möchte damit jetzt aber anfangen,genauer gesagt möchte ich T-Shirt Motive erstellen aus Grafiken die ich schon habe.Soweit wie ich weis und ich mich schon informiert habe,muss das fertige Motiv eine Vector-Datei sein....?! Das stimmt doch oder
Ich suche dazu noch nen Programm womit ich aus einem Bild/Grafik ein einziges Objekt herraus heben/schneiden kann ohne großartig um die Konturr zu ziehen! Gibt es sowasNatürlich dann noch nen Programm womit ich diverse Bilder in Vector umwandle oder so?Wie schon gesagt fange gerade erst damit an....aber aller Anfang ist schwer 


Ich danke euch schon einemal.


----------



## ink (28. Januar 2008)

Moin
Im Grunde genommen, lässt sich fast aus jeder Grafik ein Tshirt-Mitiv machen, es kommt nur auf die Art und Weise/Preis/Aufwand des Bedrucken an.
Du kannst mit Muttis Foto auf Bügel-Folie anfangen, bis hin zu Siebdruck/Farblaserdruck.
Eine gute und recht günstige Art wäre das Plotten von Flock/Flex-Folien Motiven (in kleiner Stückzahl, mit geringer Farbanzahl, ohne Verläufe), bei grösserer Stückzahl lohnt sich der Einsatz von Siebdruck (Kosten setzen aus der Stückzahl (je mehr umso günstiger pro Shirt) + Schablonenherstellung/Siebherstellung zusammen).

Programme mit denen man Vektorgrafiken herstellen kann, wären z.B.  Inkscape (kostenlos), Adobe Illustrator / Corel Draw (beide kostenpflichtig).

Deine vorhandenen Motive kannst auf dieser HP vektorisieren (http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/), mit der Abpausen-Funktion in Illustrator, mit Corel Trace oder die beste Möglichkeit: Selber nachzeichnen!
Dafür gibt es hier einige Links: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/301712-linkliste-vektor-tutorials-update.html

Aber vielleicht wäre dies ja auch eine Möglichkeit, deine Shirts herstellen zu lassen/zu vertreiben: Shirt-City

Naja, das ist das Thema Tshirt-Druck mal grob umrissen, wenn du mehr wissen willst, google n bissl rum oder (bei unzufriedenstellenden Ergebnissen) frag 

Peez


----------



## LegionHate (28. Januar 2008)

Danke hat mir auf jeden fall schon weiter geholfen......!
Per hat wollte ich ja net nachzeichnen,wenn schon her sieses abpaschen^^.
Gut das war klar das ich jede Grafik nehmen kann,mir ging es her darum das wenn ich zb nen Hintergrundbild habe und da nen Teil der Grafik für mein Motiv nutzen möchte wie ich da s am besten machen,aber denke mal das alles dann mit nachzeichnen bzw Abpauschen...STIMMT .
Gut Inskape habe ich schon....und auch nen Programm von adobe.....was sehr aufwendig ist irgendwas mit Premium?dachte das es vll noch leichtere für Anfang gibt,aber ich schlag mich da durch ansonsten frage ich hier mal nach .
Thema Google.....habe schon gegoogelt bin ja auf das forum gestossen.
Na gut danke erst einmal,weitere Tip werden auch gern angenommen.

MFG


----------



## ink (28. Januar 2008)

Wie gesagt es kommt drauf an auf welche Art du dein Tshirt bedrucken lassen möchtest?!
Bei Flex/Flock und weiteren Dingen die geplottet werden, muss ein Pfad vorliegen.

Nur kurz zum Bedenken: Die Ergebnisse beim Abpausen sind je nach Vorlage und Einstellung unterschiedlich. Du kannst bei B/W Logos recht gute Ergebnisse erzielen.
Aber bei komplexeren Dingen hörts da schon wieder auf, da die Ergebnisse unplottbar sind!
Da kommst du nicht drum herum, selbst noch Hand anzulegen.
Leichtere Programme/Möglichkeiten ausser machen lassen kenn ich nicht.

Und bei deinem Premium-Irgendwas hoffe ich das der Name auf deiner Verpackung steht...

Peez


----------



## LegionHate (31. Januar 2008)

Also als Druck,würde ich Siebdruck oder Flock nehmen ist so ziemlich das was heut zu tage auf jedem T-Shirt benutzt wird,wenn ich mich nicht irre ;-).
Habe mal mit Inskape ne Bild Vektorisiert....das wird ja Schwarz-WeißGeht das auch in Farbe?
Mal zu Hand nachzeichenmhhhh wie mach ich das genau und das ist doch mit ner Maus ziemlich schwierig oderwie schon gesagt habe Inskape.
Habe ausserdem noch net bei Inskape herraus gefinden wie ich aus nem kompletten Hintergrundbild wirklich nur eine Teil raus bekomme wie zb. "aus einer Landschaft nur nen Baum oder nen Haus"?
Ich danke für eure Hilfe.

MFG


----------



## ink (31. Januar 2008)

Moin

Also Siebdruck ist teuer und lohnt erst ab hoher Stückzahl.
Einfacher wirds bei Flock (was dann ein recht dicker Druck ist oder Flex der sehr dünn ist und auch in mehr Farben vorliegt)
Du kannst die Sachen auch in Farbe machen, nur bei Flock gehen keine Verläufe, so dass du mit Flächen mit Volltonfarbe arbeiten musst. (Musste nachfragen welche Farben vorhanden sind).
Also hier ein paar Links zum Thema:

Vektorisieren

Allgemeines zur Bedienung von Inkscape

Sonst wüsste ich nicht wie du es meinen könntest.
Achte bitte auf die Netiquette (Groß/Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion) Dankeschön

Peez


----------

